# Rocktron: Chameleon vs Voodu Valve vs Pro GAP - which one to choose



## dufe32 (Feb 5, 2007)

Looking to get a cheap distortion unit to make my recordings (Firepod into Mac) and to also practice without annoying girlfriend and neigbors - ya know, those late jam sessions...

I tried many units that I ended up selling, not because they were thrashy but because I didn't like what I was getting with those. I tried GT-6, POD, Sansamp PSA-1 (it was the best of all), Chameleon and Voodu Valve. Now, I have a chance to snag a Pro GAP for real cheap and I'm just wondering if it's gonna sound just like the Chameleon or the Voodu Valve. I do not have an open budget for this since I will be using the unit for my "rough" demos and practice at night. I tried the Chameleon and Voodu Valve paired with a power amp and it was decent, not overwhelming but very decent. But when plugged directly into my Firepod, it wasn't what I was expecting. I don't need effects, I want good crunch/distortion.

So, what do you suggest and/or, what do you think of the Pro GAP considering how I will be using this thing?

Thx

Eric


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

I can only speak for the US made units from the past, but I have owned all 3 of those, but only kept the Voodu Valve. All 3 are nice, but the other 2 have some limitations that the VV does not. As I rememeber the Pro GAP had nice distortion but couldnt get into Slayer territory. I think the Chameleon didnt have the XLRs, but was much better at being a jack of all trades than the Pro GAP. The controls of the Pro GAP werent very nice either as it debuted a long time before the other 2. All 3 are killer preamps though, but the Pro GAP may not suit your needs, or it just might.............


----------



## dufe32 (Feb 5, 2007)

Thx for your input. I don't need Slayer territory, so I'm not worried about that part. The part that's worrying me most is how it's gonna sound plugged direct to my Firepod. I wasn't satisfied with both Chameleon or Voodu Valve, so maybe the Pro GAP isn't gonna cut it for me... I dunno, it's dead cheap, if it ain't working out, I could always re-sell...


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

dufe32 said:


> Thx for your input. I don't need Slayer territory, so I'm not worried about that part. The part that's worrying me most is how it's gonna sound plugged direct to my Firepod. I wasn't satisfied with both Chameleon or Voodu Valve, so maybe the Pro GAP isn't gonna cut it for me... I dunno, it's dead cheap, if it ain't working out, I could always re-sell...


I have a ProGap, Is it the one from the late eighties (maybe early nineties) that you are after? I have one of these things and I hate it. It's noisy and just gennerally sounds a little on the bland side. It is better than nothing, but I definately wouldn't recomend it. If you want to pay for shipping you can borrow mine, I haven't used it in years.

I'm a big fan of my Real Tube II - you can find them on e-bay every now and then for around $75.00. It's not a fancy programable preamp, just two tube channels with a stack feature - but the thing just creams. It is very versatile and I have no problem using the line out direct into a mixer (it does not have a cabinet simulator).


----------



## dufe32 (Feb 5, 2007)

Hamm Guitars said:


> I have a ProGap, Is it the one from the late eighties (maybe early nineties) that you are after? I have one of these things and I hate it. It's noisy and just gennerally sounds a little on the bland side. It is better than nothing, but I definately wouldn't recomend it. If you want to pay for shipping you can borrow mine, I haven't used it in years.
> 
> I'm a big fan of my Real Tube II - you can find them on e-bay every now and then for around $75.00. It's not a fancy programable preamp, just two tube channels with a stack feature - but the thing just creams. It is very versatile and I have no problem using the line out direct into a mixer (it does not have a cabinet simulator).


Thanks for the offer. I'll check for that Real Tube thing see what's up with that. I haven't made any move yet and the more I think about it, well, it's not gonna happen with the Pro GAP. The Real Tube seems very interesting. Thx for your input man!!


----------

